# Power of attorney/ doctor fees



## Bikini Widow (11 Jan 2018)

Hi all,
I have a relative setting up power of attorney and their solicitor sent a letter to their GP to sign off on it.  

The GP is looking for 300 euro to complete this.  Is this normal?  Not sure what the GP is supposed to do exactly but 300 euro seems possibly excessive if just signing off on a document.

Many thanks,
BW


----------



## Thirsty (11 Jan 2018)

Is this an Enduring Power of Attorney?


----------



## DirectDevil (12 Jan 2018)

€300 looks opportunistic and greedy. i.e. I am their G.P. and they need my approval so I can mark whatever fee I like.

I would have thought that a fee of something like €75 to €100 would have been fair if there is a bit of paperwork involved.

Unless the patient is living in a rural area with no real choice of G.P. a new G.P. should be able to do what is required.

However, before breaking a relationship I would ask the G.P. directly if the charge of €300 is correct or was it a mistake


----------



## Dan Murray (12 Jan 2018)

DirectDevil said:


> However, before breaking a relationship I would ask the G.P. directly if the charge of €300 is correct or was it a mistake



I'd also ask the GP what's involved precisely.

As in: "I, Dr. Blah Blah, certify, that in my opinion, you are not nuts."

Of course, anyone who pays €300 for such a certification is clearly nuts and should not be allowed to make a PoA, enduring or otherwise.

So two things regarding our protected professionals here:

- The arrogance and ignorance of the GP so blatantly over-charging; and
- What's the solicitor doing.....shouldn't he be advising the client that €300 seems a bit pricey (or is the solicitor happy with the relativities with his own fee!?)

Disclosure: My daughter is a medic


----------



## elcato (12 Jan 2018)

Who said the GP wanted €300 ? Was it the solicitor or have you seen a letter requesting this fee ? My mother had this done a while back and there was no fees involved directly with the GP. I can't be certain though that the legal bill had a charge on it for this but I'm pretty sure it didn't state it directly so maybe it is standard which is collected by the legal fees.


----------



## Bikini Widow (12 Jan 2018)

thanks all

@elcato the Doctors admin person contacted my relative direct and told him there would be 300euro charge.  

@direct devil  think my relative almost had a stroke when told.  Doctor's surgery would be quite rural.  Solicitor had no part in it apart from sending the request

Thanks all for feeback.
BW


----------



## DirectDevil (12 Jan 2018)

I just had a second thought about this.

I wonder if the G.P. thinks that he has been requested to prepare a medico-legal report on the patient and that he is charging accordingly.

For example, if the patient had been in an accident and was asked by the solicitor to prepare a report for legal purposes that would be a "medico-legal report". I don't know what they charge for those these days !

That said, I still think that the charge is a bit rich. My mother had a cardiac pacemaker implanted by a consultant cardiologist as a private patient. Her motor insurers wanted a letter confirming that she was safe to drive as a result of the procedure. The consultant sent her the relevant letter at no charge whatsoever.


----------



## Lillymarlane (12 Jan 2018)

B Widow...if the gp has to do a medical report on your relative, for the solicitor, to satisfy his/her opinion regarding your relatives competancy (to give instructions in the poa instrument)... then the '300€' seems to be a price that is charged by many medics (from my experience) for a medical report. However, if your relative has clarity of mind and their gp can verify this I do not see why there is a report required. A Medical Report would include an MMSE and would require the gp's time plus possible travel perhaps. But a verification as to competency where there is clearly no question (or a risk of undue influence/abuse) should not cost 300€. Just ask the solicitor what the 300 is for.


----------



## llgon (12 Jan 2018)

Dan Murray said:


> So two things regarding our protected professionals here:



I didn't understand this part. Who is protecting the GP and from what?


----------



## Curlywurly (15 Jan 2018)

My mother was charged €75 for doctors report when making an enduring power of attorney. Doctor is in Dublin which I don't think should make a difference


----------



## Marsha25 (29 Jan 2018)

My father was charged €75 for this in 2016. €300 sounds way too much.


----------

